# Question of Age



## October420 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey everyone, here is a couple of pictures of my seedlings. I planted the seeds on October 1st, one seed sprouted on the 5th and the other the 6th. My question because of feeding schedules, do I consider these 19 or 14 days old? I don't want to shoot nutrients to these seedlings before I should. View attachment 20141019_081806.jpg


View attachment 20141019_081756.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 19, 2014)

IHMO, if they ain`t above the dirt, they ain`t  living. So, count the days from when they poke their heads above the dirt. 
Nutes should NOT be needed for at least 4-6 weeks. Reason being, there are nutes in the dirt to begin with. Gotta use these up first.


----------



## BenfukD (Oct 19, 2014)

start feeding when the little round leafs turn yellow.  usually around week 2-3 after germination


----------



## October420 (Oct 19, 2014)

yooper420 said:


> IHMO, if they ain`t above the dirt, they ain`t  living. So, count the days from when they poke their heads above the dirt.
> Nutes should NOT be needed for at least 4-6 weeks. Reason being, there are nutes in the dirt to begin with. Gotta use these up first.



Thanks Yopper, I thought so but being my first rodeo I had no clue. Yep at least another week before hitting them with 1/4 strength nutes.


----------



## Locked (Oct 19, 2014)

October420 said:


> Hey everyone, here is a couple of pictures of my seedlings. I planted the seeds on October 1st, one seed sprouted on the 5th and the other the 6th. My question because of feeding schedules, do I consider these 19 or 14 days old? I don't want to shoot nutrients to these seedlings before I should.



Usually seedlings go 2 to 3 weeks before needing a feeding.  



yooper420 said:


> IHMO, if they ain`t above the dirt, they ain`t  living. So, count the days from when they poke their heads above the dirt.
> Nutes should NOT be needed for at least 4-6 weeks. Reason being, there are nutes in the dirt to begin with. Gotta use these up first.



I agree with the first part but 4-6 weeks is way to long to go without feeding. It is normally 2-3 weeks before the first feeding is needed. Unless he is using an Organic Mix with nutrients already in the soil. Like a Super Soil.  If he is using any soil with those time release nutrients that feed when you water then that would open him up to a bunch of problems that could arise since those soils suck balls and should not be used to grow cannabis.


----------



## October420 (Oct 19, 2014)

Right now seedlings are in Solo cups with Fox Farm Light Warrior. When I transplant they will go into 5 gallon Smart Pots with Fox Farm Ocean Forest. 

I water every other day. Plan was to hit them with 1/4 strength Big Bloom the third week, water twice then go with 1/2 strength Big Bloom for the last watering of the third week. 

So do I consider my plants in veg as soon as they sprout? When should I consider transplanting to my 5 gallon pots? The seeds I planted were feminized Kush Bomb's from Bomb Seeds so I'm (hopefully) not going to wait to sex these before transplanting.

Thanks


----------



## Locked (Oct 19, 2014)

October420 said:


> Right now seedlings are in Solo cups with Fox Farm Light Warrior. When I transplant they will go into 5 gallon Smart Pots with Fox Farm Ocean Forest.
> 
> I water every other day. Plan was to hit them with 1/4 strength Big Bloom the third week, water twice then go with 1/2 strength Big Bloom for the last watering of the third week.
> 
> ...



I am not familiar with that soil but I know others here are.  I count day one as the day they fully emerge from the soil. I try and mark that day on an actual calendar for future reference.   I would not transplant from solo cups to 5 gallon pots. I would go to something smaller like a one gallon pot until they get bigger. The reason being is Cannabis loves a real good wet dry cycle to help stimulate growth. If you put small plants into large containers you will not be helping to build a good wet dry cycle since it will take hella long for a 5 gallon pot to get dry with a small plant in it. jmo.


----------



## October420 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ahh makes perfect sense about using a smaller pot before moving into their final 5 gallon pots. Looking at where mine are now, how soon you would you guess before transplanting into their one gallon pots?


----------



## Locked (Oct 19, 2014)

If those pics show the current size of them at 2 weeks then it might be a bit. They seem a little small for that many days.  I usually keep them in solo cups till they get to be about 6 inches high. Then I go to 1/2 gallon pots for a couple weeks and then to their final One Gallon pots for Flowering.


----------



## October420 (Oct 19, 2014)

I may lower my light a few inches, I'm at 27" now, thinking of 24" although they are not stretching at all.


----------



## Locked (Oct 19, 2014)

October420 said:


> I may lower my light a few inches, I'm at 27" now, thinking of 24" although they are not stretching at all.



What kind of light are you using to veg these?   I use HO T5's and can get the light down to about an inch from the tops with no problems.  That is the reason they do so well in veg.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey Oct, after transplant into ffof don't use any nutes for 4 weeks, and then only at half strength.  Mojo for the girls.


----------



## October420 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hamster, a topled 192 x 3 watt, benn using is solely since day 1.


----------



## October420 (Oct 19, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hey Oct, after transplant into ffof don't use any nutes for 4 weeks, and then only at half strength.  Mojo for the girls.



Thanks Rosebud, will do. 

Having never grow before I don't know if these are small or large for their age, 15 days and 14 days for the other. I can say they sure look healthy, good color, nice broad leaves, I don't think they are stretching at all. The led grow light is 27" above their tops. I've been thinking of lowering down to 24" maybe as low as 20", just don't want to wilt them. I could use some solid advice from folks who actually use LED's. So what do y'all think?

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2014)

Mine are about 14 inches from the top of the plants, i haven't seen any burn which shows itself as white, i have been told.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 23, 2014)

Question as to why you are going to feed Big Bloom? If you are going to use the FF nutes you should veg the plants using the Grow Big first....  I dont use this particular line of nutes but that is what I read in regards to the 3 part FF line(Grow Big, Tiger Bloom. Big Bloom)


----------



## October420 (Oct 23, 2014)

bud88 said:


> Question as to why you are going to feed Big Bloom? If you are going to use the FF nutes you should veg the plants using the Grow Big first....  I dont use this particular line of nutes but that is what I read in regards to the 3 part FF line(Grow Big, Tiger Bloom. Big Bloom)



Bud88,

According to Fox Farm's soil feeding schedule you go with Big Bloom as early as the first week of veg and Grow Big is introduced into the feeding schedule at the second week followed by Tiger Bloom the third. It's my understanding the Big Bloom is their only product in this line that is organic. 

It's kind of a moot point for me at this time because I've decided to go 100% organic for this grow. I'm going to be using Winterfall's Ranch Peruvian Gold liquid organic nutrients Micro Builder, Liquid Copal & Bloom Rush. They should arrive by the end of the month. In the mean time I used 1/2 strength FF Big Bloom beginning today and will continue until my Peruvian Gold get's here. I have three plants at this time, two Kush Bomb's and one of unknown genetics (Rank Stranger). I've been experimenting with the Rank Stranger by using standard strength nutes from the end of middle of week 2, The Rank Stranger has gone from worst to first in a matter of just a few days. Today is the first day of using any fertilizer on the Kush Bomb's so I expect to see my yellowing disappear in the Kush's leaves. I noticed the slight yellowing in the Kush Bomb's a couple days ago so I tested the soil's ph yesterday and all is good, all around 6.5 PH. I'll know more in a few day's but I expect them to bounce back quickly. 

I think I've learned a lot just by stumbling through all of this, thank's for everyone's input.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 23, 2014)

First hand experience is the best teacher, albeit an expensive teacher sometimes. But the lessons learned from just doing it last much longer than anything I can teach you


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2014)

bud88 said:


> Question as to why you are going to feed Big Bloom? If you are going to use the FF nutes you should veg the plants using the Grow Big first....  I dont use this particular line of nutes but that is what I read in regards to the 3 part FF line(Grow Big, Tiger Bloom. Big Bloom)




I use FFOF  Happy frog and have never used their nutes. Why?


----------



## bud88 (Oct 23, 2014)

I was commenting based on other local growers(from the grow store) I have talked to and there usage of the FF line(not good that they are giving bum info).  I now see where FF recommends BB at the start...Guess I should have gone right to the source before I commented...Sorry. Think I will leave it to the experts from now on...lol....  

Be Safe....


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 23, 2014)

October420 said:


> Bud88,
> 
> According to Fox Farm's soil feeding schedule you go with Big Bloom as early as the first week of veg and Grow Big is introduced into the feeding schedule at the second week followed by Tiger Bloom the third.



I believe those instructions are for the first week of FLOWER, not veg. I use FF and it's Grow Big for veg (with Cal-Mag) and then, in flower it's Big Bloom, Tiger and the other bloom boosters.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2014)

bud88 said:


> I was commenting based on other local growers(from the grow store) I have talked to and there usage of the FF line(not good that they are giving bum info).  I now see where FF recommends BB at the start...Guess I should have gone right to the source before I commented...Sorry. Think I will leave it to the experts from now on...lol....
> 
> Be Safe....



Sorry I was short, I just meant I have used Fox farm soils for years. But I have never used their nutrients as they aren't organic last time i looked five years ago.  There is a great thread on here about what kind of nutes to use...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463 This is an interesting read.

Don't hesitate to post 88. Please feel free.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 24, 2014)

Even iff you are wrong about something, bringing up the questions about it cause a conversation to take place that will give enlightenment to someone else who may need that very information, or had misinformation that needed to be corrected. As much as I have learned and seem to know, there are still things that I learn and discover. 

You have learned much grasshopper and it is beginning to show :chuck: When you can snatch the seeds from my hand, then you may lead :icon_smile:

Never be afraid to ask or comment, that is why we are here  :bump:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks Hushpuppy, please post 88, i am glad you are here.


----------



## October420 (Oct 24, 2014)

So anyway.............not sure where all this is going or gone, but it's interesting. 

So back to nutrients. Being a total novice and trying to disseminate all the information, different brands all the hype and slick marketing can make your head swim. I hear growing cannabis is difficult........not that I don't think there is some truth to that, but I think people are being manipulated into that belief to sell more products. Is it really necessary for a company to have a product line of nutrients that have over 6 different parts to grow cannabis? I don't know but I feel like someone's trying to pick my pocket. Perhaps I'm just getting cynical in my old age.

You know in preparation for my first grow I had the luxury of figuring out what tent, lights, exhaust fan and whether or not to grow in soil or hydro, research what strain I wanted to grow and settle on what nutrients to use. The area where I live it's about a fifty mile drive south or west to purchase products for growing indoors, and then it's slim pickens for sure. One main reason for initially going with the Fox Farm Big Bloom, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom was that I could purchase them locally. But while waiting on my seedlings to come along I had a change in heart and decided that even if it meant sacrificing a little quantity I'd rather go organic, and at about that time I was getting disgusted with all the hype around nutrients. Hell this is my first grow, it's not like I expect to set any records, I do however want this to be a learning experience. Even if this grow goes to ****, it's not a failure, it's part of the learning curve.

I'm all in, I plan on staying in, for me the stakes are pretty high.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 25, 2014)

With the help of this site and the veteran grower's here there is a good chance that your grow will succeed. No guarantees but I was where you are back in June(except I grew outside so didnt have to decide on lights etc) and I had a successful harvest three weeks ago!!  

  This place has taught me a lot in this short time. A few things that I have learned...there is no stupid questions, sometimes you need to slow down, its only as complicated as you want it to be, and the plants will tell what they need.(I havent figured that one out yet).

  I found it extremely helpful reading over other members grows. It gives you an idea of what you may or may not encounter. My first grow is at the bottom. There is a ton of helpful info in the Sticky threads at the beginning of each forum.  

 Your decision to grow organic in my opinion is a good choice. That is what I did (I will try synthetic down the road and compare).   When growing organic you are feeding the soil not the plant. You can add dolomite lime to your soil that will help buffer your pH. 

 I used a lot of Espoma product because it was locally available(Home Depot) and very inexpensive. So if your on a budget you might want to look at them. 

 Growing MJ is a extremely rewarding hobby! It will grab you and become your Passion!! Green Mojo for your grow!!!
  :48:


----------

